# Carving a rifle stock......again More pics



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm an electronics instructor at a local Houston college and have a break in the middle of my work day. Went home today and did a little more carving and took some more pictures.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good. I carved one about 5 years ago for an old sears and roebuck .22. A dremel proved indispensable. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks great..but a lot of carving. Access to a router would make it a piece of cake.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Coming along. Looks good!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Got a lot of room for some nice inlay work


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Might look into getting a Arbortech carver.....looks like it's perfect for that job. gb


----------

